# Favorite Toys



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Does everyone have a favorite toy that their Hav's cannot simply do without?? Radar loves his Rope Bone and doesn't seem to be able to be without it. I would say he loves that toy but the Loofa seems to be the toy of choice with Radar since it was the first thing we really gave him. He also likes the little peice of cloth with the scent of his littermates on it when we first got him. we relaly need to clean it though because it's getting smelly now. A Toy Poll would be funny. I think it may be longer than the Food Poll.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great idea!
Oliver's favorite toy is the barbell. He loves it!!! He has loads of toys but that barbell he can't refuse. He plays catch with it. (alone and with us)
He makes it sqeak.He plays hide and seek. 
He first got one as a puppy--we now buy an extra when we see them. (He seems to favor blue ones however :first


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Nico doesn't have one favorite - there are a number of toys he plays with regularly and really enjoys. He has a loofah bone that he's playing with now. He has a soft frisbee that he loves to fetch. He likes his Puppy Kong when there are treats in it! He has a small plush rabbit with a squeaker and a rope at the end that he could play with all day. He loves to play fetch with a big furry bone, a little fleece bone and a little squeaky soccer ball. And then there's the giggle carrot. . . Of course this is the tip of the iceberg when it comes to his toys - we got carried away and he has TONS of them - but these are the favorites.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The giggling veggies WERE the favorite until the

*****drumroll please****.....

*Wolf Puppet*

It is very *similar* to this one:

http://www.animalden.com/puppetwolf.html

The one I have, I purchased at The Great Wolf Lodge Giftshop  It originally belonged to my son, but Gucci staked her claim and that was it.

Thanks for posting this thread! I am about to go look for some more puppets. We have so much fun playing with them. Just make sure they are thick puppets so you don't get bit. 

Kara


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Without a doubt, Maddie loves Pipsqueaks, Pipsqueaks, Pipsqueaks!! She loves all of them, but particularly the octopus. The only other toy she loves as much is a large stuffed bunny handpuppet that makes a "boing, boing" sound when you move its mouth. Its a child's toy, but I picked it up at the grocery store for $2 after Easter on a clearance table. The toy drives her crazy! Any toy that makes an unusual sound is hands down her favorite! :biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Giggling veggies, the carrot first then the pepper. She also loves her Heava Beaver round rope throw from Pet Smart.

Kara any problems with the eyes on the wolf.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Kara any problems with the eyes on the wolf.


Hmm..None so far, it does have hard plastic eyes that I may have to remove now that you mention it. It could present a choking hazard. They are glued very securely, but still...??

However, she wants to play with it with a HAND inside of it! lol, she'll bring it up to me and look at me with *those eyes* , so it is usually a toy that always had "adult supervision"

Thanks for pointing that out, I'll probably take them off.

She already dismembered the carrot. Took the nose off the first day we had it. ound:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

All the giggling toys have lost their noses. Sewed one back on then said forget it. 

Does she bite at it when you play with her? Smarty caught on to the mean dog game too well and now we really have to be careful with her sharp teeth not to encourage her.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> All the giggling toys have lost their noses. Sewed one back on then said forget it.
> 
> Does she bite at it when you play with her? Smarty caught on to the mean dog game too well and now we really have to be careful with her sharp teeth not to encourage her.


Yes and no. She likes to tackle it, and does play-bite at the tongue and mouth, but I don't think she's any more aggresive than she is with the carrot.

She knows the command "easy"...which is what I say for her to calm down. If she doesn't calm down with "easy", I walk away. So far, no injuries with the puppet. *Knock on wood* Her objective is usually to "pin it down", which of course, is staged by me  hehe.

Kara


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji absolute favorite is his small squeaking ball. He also loves his stuffed toy- a green frog- Mr. Froggy which squeaks too. He didn't like any chewing ropes from the petstores. I made knots on a 1/4" wide cotton cord and it's a big hit with him. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Without a doubt, Maddie loves Pipsqueaks, Pipsqueaks, Pipsqueaks!!


What are the Pipsqueaks?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Aren't they little stuffed animals for children?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Rufus's fav toy is this big hairy skunk made by Coleman. My hubby and son bought this and brought it home and I thought they were :crazy: 

Boy was I wrong! He LOVES this thing!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable picture but at first glance I thought it was real!
I took Oliver for a walk this AM and saw a real one.....good thing he didn't see it!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Christy,
What a cute picture! The skunk looks so real. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Pipsqueaks are these small toys that have a removeable voice box so you can wash the toy. Each animal makes a different sound. Kimberly told me that Maddie and her other Havs love them. She was right! When I got some, I thought they were broken, as I kept trying to squeeze them and make them talk. I was holding the piggy, and trying to figure out what was broken. Maddie was sitting anxiously next to me, finally got tired of waiting, then grabbed the pig, threw it in the air, and when it landed, it made snorting sounds. She ran through the house shaking that thing, tossing it over and over to make it oink. Stupid me, I didn't know how to make them work!:doh: Here's a website that sells them....
http://www.i-dog.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=101094+PIG

I'm sure you can buy them elsewhere online. They're terrific!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

OK, Jeanne, you are an enabler. It's not enough that Nico has about 4 dozen toys already - now he NEEDS Pipsqueaks. Which of course means I'll have to buy more stuff so I get free shipping. I couldn't just order his Frontline - I'll need more toys!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I think I have started a purchasing frenzy with all the toy talk and the pipsquesks......:whoo:


----------



## Al Henderson (Dec 16, 2006)

radar_jones said:


> Does everyone have a favorite toy that their Hav's cannot simply do without?? Radar loves his Rope Bone and doesn't seem to be able to be without it. I would say he loves that toy but the Loofa seems to be the toy of choice with Radar since it was the first thing we really gave him. He also likes the little peice of cloth with the scent of his littermates on it when we first got him. we relaly need to clean it though because it's getting smelly now. A Toy Poll would be funny. I think it may be longer than the Food Poll.


Mine just loves anything that is soft and makes noise. He gets toys like this in his mouth and starts shaking his head back and forth, I wonder sometimes if he is going to give himself whiplash.:biggrin1:

Anything with a rope hanging out one end or both ends. They love tug-a-war games. Derian always wants to see someone sitting down and he will leap into your legs with a toy wanting you to play tug-a-war or throw it so he can run get it and bring it back to you. I tell my wife, I swear he has some retriever in his blood.:biggrin1: They even love old towels to shake and pull around. Sometimes we try ignoring Derian and he will drag and old towel my wife and kids let him play with in the living room and he will leap up and bump your hand with the towel in his hands wanting you to grab the end he has. Soon as someone grabs it, He will run to other end and pull with all his might to take it away from you.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee loves the giggling eggplant right now. He hasn't touched the nose yet, but the leaves on top of its head are almost gone!

He doesn't like any latex toy or any teething toy with those hard teething "spikes" at all. Only soft, stuffed toys for Havee!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

This is her absolutely alltime favourite toy!! THE shoe 

But since recently there is also The Ugly Fish:


There used to Chrismoose, but he didn't even make it until Easter hahaha

(don't mind the dutch please  )

Before Chrismoose she could really enjoy Ducky:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

McKenna still loves her Giggle Carrot. Her previous favorite was her stuffed frog that makes a "ribit" sound when squeezed. 
Sedona likes the carrot for playing fetch but her very favorite things are her rope bones or nylabones. 

Susan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She just discovered a NEW toy! A stuffed Seal from Sea world that makes a seal sound! LOL....she's cracking me up "moaning" at it, I'm not quite sure if she likes it, or if it is upsetting her. I took it and put it on the coffee table (incase she was bothered by it) but she fussed for me to put it back on the floor.

My poor twins are losing all their toys to Gucci! ound:

Good thing they are growing out of them anyways and have a very short interest in ANYTHING they buy!

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady does have a few favorites, although he makes me laugh when I see him go digging in his toybox for a toy that he has never shown too much interest in. Sometimes, he just decides that a new one gets a turn. He all time favorites are Scuba Monkey from Petedge (we have lots of them and he loves them all and knows them by name) and he also loves his giggling veggies, especially the carrot. Other ones that make the top of his list are Marty the Moose (a christmas moose that is almost bigger than he is), loofa dog, and a small parrot that says "Polly want a cracker" when you squeeze it.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote is an equal opportunity toy player..he likes them all. When I get home every toy he owns is scattered across the kitchen floor.

I can say that I see him pulling out his baby toy first though..which is sorta special to me cause it was the first toy that I bought for him.. 

This is him with it on our first visit!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

We really could not do without our frisbee! Casper is a very active dog and he needs to run and jump and he can do that with the frisbee in the house or outside.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

picture at the beach with frisbee


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Lynn, I think Nico has that same frisbee! He loves to fetch it but he hasn't a clue about catching it. I can't wait until he's able to play catch with his frisbee. Your avatar picture must be when the giggle carrot was brand new - it appears to have all its leaves and facial features!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks to Kimberly, Oreo is now part of the giggling veggie club. He LOVES his giggling carrot. He went nuts the first time he played with it.... He simply has such a great time with it!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

There's a great toy that I found at Petco that Biscuit loves. It's like a little soft tree fuzzy fabric tree trunk with 3 little squeaky squirrels inside. He loves to stick his nose in the tree trunk and carry the squirrels around in his mouth. I think there's a monkey version, too. His all time favorite toy since we got him 6 mos ago, is an empty litre plastic Pepsi bottle----he chases , bounces, pounces, drags it up on the sofa top, etc.----the best cheap toy ever.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sunnygirl said:


> Your avatar picture must be when the giggle carrot was brand new - it appears to have all its leaves and facial features!


Gucci's carrot is currently on the sewing table prepping for *MAJOR SURGERY*. We have to sew up the trunk region, attach the nose and left eye! ound:

However, the bell pepper and eggplant are still in pretty good condition, she does favor the carrot in the veggie group.

Kara


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Winston's favorite toy is...*

An Aflec Duck. If you squeeze his tummy he says 'Aflec. Aflec. Aaaafffflec'
He LOVES his duck.










Trish


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, yesterday was an interesting day. Maddie's favorite Pipsqueak toys were filthy from play. So I took out the removeable voice box and washed the 3 dirtiest ones (octopus, piggy, monkey). You'd have thought I had killed her 3 best friends! They needed to dry in the sun, and Maddie *never* left their side. I put them on the back of a chair first. Nope, that won't work, as she jumped up and got them. So then they went on a rail on the deck. Nope, she jumped up on a bench and got them again. Finally, I put them way up high on a planter on a pole. The little stinker never left their side....:laugh:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That is so sweet, I love this story. I hope they are all dry with their pipsqueaks back in and Maddie has her friends back..


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Poor Maddie!! Jeanne! From now on you can only wash them one at a time LOL! The poor girl was lost without them for the day. I'll bet she was overjoyed once she got them back!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How cute! Now that is LOVE!

I currently have Gucci's "Snuggle bear" that she takes naps with on the sewing table for "repairs", and she keeps going to bark/whine for it back. I guess I better get that done real soon.

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is so adorable with Maddie and the pipsqueaks. Dora also loves them! I donated a few last year for HRI's auction and they went for almost $20 a piece! Dora loves the duck one and we now have 2 that we switch out. Her favorite toy has to be squirrel on a ribbon and moose puppet! She likes tug of war and when you drag the squirrel (we bought the AKC one when she was a puppy and I tied a ribbon on it like a cat toy) she goes nuts. She loves all toys though. My maltese only rips the eyes off and then she is done. Dora loves interactive toys too. We have some toys that are just for when we are there- bean bag elmo, stich, etc that dora goes nuts for!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Trish, I have that Aflac duck at work, I would never had thought to bring it home for the pups to play with. I will see how they like it!1
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My daughter just got the Pipsqueaks for her dogs. She said they are crazy over them. So, we just ordered them for my two. My son-in-law said the donkey sounds like a big fat guy laughing.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

> *****drumroll please****..... Wolf Puppet


Kara, that is so funny I thought we were the only ones with a puppet! We used Hand Puppets to bring Jasper out and get him to play--- we would actually wear it and get him to play with our hand--- not a great idea for an alpha dog but it worked for Jassy--- when Cash came he adopted Jasper's squirrel--- from day one he would drag it around, toss it and then eventually just lie down and suck on it almost like a cat kneading--- he still does it, We call it his little security squirrel. The funny thing is he will destroy pillows and pull the stuffing out but squirrel he leaves in tact. sooo funny.

Jeanne, I love the story and the pictures about Maddie and the pipsqueeks.. I may have to get the boys some.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What sweet pictures of Maddie. I hope her toys are all better now. They are so funny how protective they get over their "friends".


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh yes, Karen, Maddie is all happy tonight. All her pipsqueaks are dry and she has already made them all squeal, roar, oink, quack, etc. You're right.....they do get attached to their "friends".:becky:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

That is so sweet, and cute. Love the pictures, Thanks for sharing.

My guys only like the toy the other one has.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Trish, where did you get an afflack duck? that is sooo cute. 

Jeanne, I love Maddie's Puppy Cut--- Do you have them keep the legs full and trim the middle a little shorter. She looks so big and tall. Is she a bigger girl or is it the pictures? I love the bigger Hav's ---mine are 16 and 17 lbs.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok Trish - you started world war III in my house!!!! I brought the Aflac duck home and all they do is fight over it!! Of course it is so funny cause they keep setting off the "aflaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaac" sound so all I do is laugh. I think I have to contact my Aflac rep to get more - Missy - we have an Aflac cancer & accident policy and our rep gave us the duck. I dont think that they are available elsewhere. 
Laurie


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*Tribbles*

The best toys hands down are tribbles. They go home will all my puppies.
My adults and puppies always have a half a dozen laying around. Pipsqueaks are great but tribbles still win! I will take some pictures and attach them later today.
(Tribbles are fake fur squeaky toys - that come in purple and orange and another variety is brown - but the fur is shorter on the brown ones and my dogs don't like them as well.)


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

Another favorite is plastic water bottles and plastic glad bowls.
If the bowl is upside down they can chase it for hours.
Water bottles are rolled, thrown, carried until their ulimate death!

These are right behind tribbles with mine!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Joan, where do you get Tribbles? Do you have a favorite online source you'd be willing to share?

And yes, water bottles are a huge hit around here too. Piaget recently discovered a small plastic cup used for Pepto Bismo and thought that was a whole lot of fun.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just brought home 2 water bottles today and they were so happy.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Missy- Maddie is 12 lbs. and I think she's fully grown. She's larger than her mother, Tinky. Maybe she takes after her father, Mr. Trump (Lito), but I've never seen him. She does have the longer legs and silkier coat. She's 11" tall, so I guess that's fairly tall for a female. Like you, I do like substantial dogs, and Maddie is as sturdy as a mack truck, but runs like the wind.

The groomer usually leaves her legs and tail full and just trims her head and some off the middle. She was just groomed a week ago, and her body was shorter than I wanted. My regular groomer wasn't there when I dropped her off, and some miscommunication occurred. However, her hair grows *so* fast, that it will be quite long by fall, I'm sure.

As for the water bottle toys, I put a little unpopped popcorn in them to make them rattle. Maddie loves those too!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havlady said:


> Another favorite is plastic water bottles and plastic glad bowls.
> If the bowl is upside down they can chase it for hours.
> Water bottles are rolled, thrown, carried until their ulimate death!
> 
> These are right behind tribbles with mine!


The water bottles and bowls don't last long with Oliver around. However someone gave him a "Tug-A-Jug" and he loves it. It really holds up to lots of abuse.


----------



## earthnut (Aug 28, 2008)

Domino loved his Roller Bone, until today, when I through it out because he started swallowing bits of it. 

Where do you get Tribbles?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

earthnut said:


> Domino loved his Roller Bone, until today, when I through it out because he started swallowing bits of it.
> 
> Where do you get Tribbles?


I got Maddie a "tribble" from the Las Vegas Hilton Star Trek store. But I think they're closing it down (or its closed down). Its a furry little thing that vibrates and makes a little noise when she touches it or drops it on the floor. I did a google search and found them here. http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/plush/ac6e/?cpg=froogle

Sometimes you see them on Ebay, but you have to watch out as some of them don't "chirp" or vibrate. Only the ones requiring batteries do.


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

radar_jones said:


> Does everyone have a favorite toy that their Hav's cannot simply do without?? Radar loves his Rope Bone and doesn't seem to be able to be without it. I would say he loves that toy but the Loofa seems to be the toy of choice with Radar since it was the first thing we really gave him. He also likes the little peice of cloth with the scent of his littermates on it when we first got him. we relaly need to clean it though because it's getting smelly now. A Toy Poll would be funny. I think it may be longer than the Food Poll.


Do you find Radar eating the Rope when he tears it apart? Cody has been eating the rope and I just took those toys away from him because I'm afraid it will cause problems.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

MaddiesMom said:


> Well, yesterday was an interesting day. Maddie's favorite Pipsqueak toys were filthy from play. So I took out the removeable voice box and washed the 3 dirtiest ones (octopus, piggy, monkey). You'd have thought I had killed her 3 best friends! They needed to dry in the sun, and Maddie *never* left their side. I put them on the back of a chair first. Nope, that won't work, as she jumped up and got them. So then they went on a rail on the deck. Nope, she jumped up on a bench and got them again. Finally, I put them way up high on a planter on a pole. The little stinker never left their side....:laugh:


What a cute series of pictures!!! Maddie is so pretty... she looks like she is built like Roxie with longer legs (though Roxie is bigger, I think... Roxie is an Amazon hav!)


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Miley LOVES to play with socks...the dirtier the better. I would have to say that is her "toy of choice" right now! Here are pictures...she has a sock in her mouth in each of them. She (with sock in mouth) and my son are having a stare-down in the last pic...


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok, Jeanne...I am almost $40 poorer today because of you! I just bought a bunch of toys from dog.com! I am actually so glad you posted about pipsqueaks. I had forgotten, but one of the few toys my chihuahua ever loved was the pipsqueak donkey. She "loved" it to death. Finally it became beyond repair. I didn't know what it was called, but there it was, so she has a new one on the way. (among many others for both her and Oliver!) Most of them will be put away for Christmas...except for the talking halloween ghost!


----------



## earthnut (Aug 28, 2008)

Socks are Domino's favorite, but they're not allowed! I just got a pipsqueak octopus for him and he L-O-V-E-S I-T !!! He also loves his rope toy and his bed (it's a square of fleece - he carries it around and gets all tangled up in it). Anything that is long and tubular, not too hard and not too big, and preferably cloth, will be a hit with him.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Caitlin,
Where did you get your pipsqueak? I searched online and found prices varying from $3.00 - $10.00. I'm wondering what the differences are?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I really enjoyed this thread!!!! I'm going to have to write down all these great ideas. We have so many dog toys that Marble doesn't touch, so it's great to know the toys that were a hit with yours! Marble loves his little fleece puppy that he's had since we got him. He's not crazy about any of his other toys, though. He's obsessed with plastic hangers and any napkins or toilet paper he can find to shred.
Gina


----------



## earthnut (Aug 28, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Caitlin,
> Where did you get your pipsqueak? I searched online and found prices varying from $3.00 - $10.00. I'm wondering what the differences are?


Where did you find them for $3? I haven't a clue why they would vary that much. I thought about buying online for awhile but didn't want to pay shipping for just one little thing. I found one in a local mud bay store (it's a smaller pet-store and tends to be a little upscale).


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Caitlin,
This site has them for $2.00, and S/H only $5.00 for the order. I'm thinking of trying them, but ordering online does make me nervous...

Search for Pip Squeaks there.
http://www.kingwholesale.com/Shopping/ProductSearch.cfm


----------

